# Ideas para proyecto discapacitados



## Danielbta (Nov 5, 2008)

Buenas tardes me gustaria que me colaboraran con ideas para realizar un proyecto para personas discapacitadas (ciegos, sordomudos, autistas, sindrome de down....etc) que sea sencillo ya que necesito realizarlo solo con logica combinacional y secuencial, nada de microcontroladores, si alguien ha realizado algun proyecto o tienen ideas que pueda realizar se los agradezco ya que hasta el momento no se me ocurre nada, estoy investigando las necesidades de estas personas para ver que se puede disenar e implementar, gracias


----------



## pepechip (Nov 5, 2008)

a las personas sordomudas les vendria bien una centralita en su casa de modo que cuando llamaran al timbre de casa, al portero automatico, o sonara el telefono (fax), le marcara mediante una luz cual a sido activado, y al mismo tiempo le produjera una conmutacion de 1 segundo en todas las luces de su casa (las luces que tenga encendidas se apagen y las que esten apagadas se enciendan durante 1segundo).


----------



## Danielbta (Nov 7, 2008)

muchas gracias pepechip, me parece muy buena la idea, esta sencilla y es util, creo que aparte podria ponerle otro tipo de senalizaciones. 

Igual sigo escuchando ideas por si alguien quiere aportar algo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

¿Un indicador para ciegos de si la luz está prendida o apagada? (ya sé que tocando el interruptor puede saberlo... sólo es para armar un combo con lo siguiente)
Eso junto con un interruptor para apagarlas todas juntas cuando no hay más visitas le ahorraría plata en la cuenta a fin de mes y no tendría la duda de si le quedó alguna por revisar.


----------



## Danielbta (Nov 7, 2008)

las indicaciones seria para sordomudos no para ciegos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

daniel:
te mando un saludo y un aplauso:
por fin uno que inicia un desarrollo pensando en algo util y beneficiando a terceros.

bravo !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

sordo mudos....
1 -- no escuchan :
1 -1 estan en su casa:
lo que te pusieron esta ok, pensa lo practico y util antes de iniciar el diseño.
1 -2  fuera de su casa........
se vuelve complicado algo sin irse a muy complejo seria discernir sonidos de alarma, y ademas de donde vienen. creo que es un tema complejo , o quizas no .
se necesitan 2 microfonos, como un par de auriculares pero que tengan microfonos y un circuito analice de que lado llego primero el sonido (comohace el cerebro).
pero por lo que pones me parece un poco complicado, ademas dsicernir tipos de sonidos........
habria que hacer un estudio de bocinas, alarmas.
medio lio para nosotrso.

2 ---- no pueden emitir sonidos (mudos)
2 -1 estando en su casa.
habria que consultarles a ellos si les seria util algo que emita sonidos asi s ecomunican con sus amigos dentro de la csasas, hoy dia hay si uno s epoen a buscar tecnologias, creo que hay para con un teclado formar palabras y que una voz las reproduzca.pero me estoy yendo al carajo .

CIRCUITOS DIGITALES pusiste.................

tambien agregaste downs y demas.

mira si hay algo que en el hogar y en una secuencia incorrecta pueda ser peligroso.

no apuntaria tanto a una central de comando, si apuntaria mas a modulos :
verificar que no dejen el gas encendido por ejemplo.
lo jodido de estos modulos es que no solo deben detectar sino que deben dar alarmas ESPECIALES.

en algunos casos no sirve un simple buzzer.


si quieres hacer algo realmente util anota primero una lista de todas las cosas que se te ocurran y veas que si puedes hacer 
y luego date una vuelta por alguna institucion donde residan las personas que quieres ayudar tu o tu profesor y consultales que es lo que mas les interesa.

saludos y de nuevo:

grande pa !


----------



## Danielbta (Nov 7, 2008)

bueno la verdad es un proyecto para la universidad, la verdad creo que nunca hubiera pensado en desarrollar un proyecto para una persona discapacitada, pero creo que como ingenieros o estudiantes de ingenieria podemos hacer mucho, por lo poco que he investigado estas personas tienen muchas necesidades que para nosotros son triviales, y podemos ayudarlas bastante con nuestro ingenio, creo que me estoy encarretando con el cuento


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

mientras termines algo y no quede en promesas ......todo ok

saludos


----------

